# filetrip forbids me the PSP emulator



## Arch Feline (Mar 12, 2012)

I went to filetrip and clicked on PSP emulators.  I got a pink error message.

Error
You do not have permission to view or use this part of the archive.


Am I being singled out or are the PSP emulators removed from the archive?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah, you are talking about this
http://filetrip.net/c1593-Emulators.html
I can see what I can do about that


----------



## Click This (Mar 12, 2012)

I got the same error just now when I checked.


----------



## prowler (Mar 12, 2012)

you should be using http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Emulation_on_PSP


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 12, 2012)

I moved the files here for now
I am not sure what the problem is myself since I am still new to Filetrip, I will talk to Costello about it


----------



## Another World (Mar 12, 2012)

next time please just report the issue on filetrip so i can have a look at it, and try to fix the problem.

@[member='Arch Feline'], can you download other files off filetrip? the problem you were experiencing was limited to the FileTrip » PSP » Emulators category?

@[member='The Catboy'], the files in question are the two emulators you uploaded (JPCSP 32-Bit Version 0.6, JPCSP 64-Bit Version 0.6)?

-another world


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 12, 2012)

Another World said:


> next time please just report the issue on filetrip so i can have a look at it, and try to fix the problem.
> 
> @[member='Arch Feline'], can you download other files off filetrip? the problem you were experiencing was limited to the FileTrip » PSP » Emulators category?
> 
> ...


Yes they are


----------



## Another World (Mar 12, 2012)

i'm working with limited time the next week, but i will do my best to poke around and see if it is a permissions issue or something else.

@[member='Arch Feline'], a 3rd question for you... what is your filetrip username? please feel free to PM it to me if you do not wish to say it here. 

thanks,
-another world


----------



## Another World (Mar 13, 2012)

http://filetrip.net/f27332-JPCSP-32-Bit-0-6.html

please let me know if that works. as of right now it is working for me. i have downloaded and unpacked the file to my computer. i have not yet poked around within filetrip, i simply grabbed catboy's file, renamed it, repacked it, and upped it to that category. so i'm not sure what the problem was. if the original file was still in the emu directory then i could have tested to see if the issue was just with arch feline. i have a suspicion that the issue is on his end and not ours.

catboy, i will probably try moving your files back there and testing again in a bit. i first want to make sure that people are able to grab the upload i've just made. if they are, i will move your files back and test to see if i can dl them. if i can then the issue can't be with the site, the file, or the directory permissions. if it was, then it would block everyone from grabbing them, not just 1 person.

anyways, let me know if you guys can grab the repack i upped. 

-another world


----------



## xist (Mar 13, 2012)

That area of filetrip (PSP Emulators) still seems out of bounds.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2012)

Gentlemen! I have fixed the error!
You can now enter the section


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 13, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Gentlemen! I have fixed the error!
> You can now enter the section


Thanks so much


----------



## Arch Feline (Mar 13, 2012)

Another World said:


> next time please just report the issue on filetrip so i can have a look at it, and try to fix the problem. @[member='Arch Feline'], can you download other files off filetrip? the problem you were experiencing was limited to the FileTrip » PSP » Emulators category? @[member='The Catboy'], the files in question are the two emulators you uploaded (JPCSP 32-Bit Version 0.6, JPCSP 64-Bit Version 0.6)? -another world




Yes, I can unload other files.  Since I could not access the emulators, I could not post a comment about my download problem there.


----------

